# My Partners dog



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Personally i am not a dog lover but i moved in with my partner knowing she had one.

He is a nightmere so bad we cant walk him anymore he is 4 years old and sadly inbreed we have found out, the breeder has since been banned from breeding dogs 

We have done lots of training with him and spent 1000 on vets (behaving tablets) and dog trainers. Non have worked at all, the dog trainer even said giving him up now would be best, only the RSPCA have offered to take him, but we have been advised that if they cant rehome him he will be put down.

He cant go near any other animal he is fine with my rabbit loves him guards him lol, but when we go for walks he just barks barks and barks. The dog trainer has run out of ideas and i decided not to go back to her.

I been looking at a dog borstal and wondering what people think on them?

I feel for the dog, if he was to be re homed i would want to choose where he goes, he needs a home with land and no other animals so he can run.

I just at a loose end now, he is great with people loves them fantastic although a little nervous of the baby.

I need advice i might add the dog was here before me so its a touchy subject with my partner.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

can someone move this for me i think i posted it in the wrong section


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

1st thoughts? lovely dog

if walks and meets are a problem, theres 2 options...

1. stop the walks - how bigs your garden?

2. up the walks and try association with agreeable owners

Is it dogs or bitches your dog objects to? our Glen is anti-dog, but pro-girlie or is it on a lead your dog kicks off? is it big dogs or small dogs? a local overgrown Jack Russell is universally hated by other village dogs except a dalmation

If your dogs shut in all day he will be hyper and mad to get out, can you do more frequent but shorter walks?

If all else fails (dont know where you are) speak to a rescue centre, we had to hand back a Westie we tried to foster who became Godzilla and chomped up my leg, he had to go to a westie rescue centre 

have you tried alternative foods?


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

I feel for you, this sounds like it would have an impact on your relationship too  I really admire you for taking this problem on as it's not an easy one!

Firstly, where are you? Dog trainers are like groomers - there are as many bad trainers as there are good ones. Some dog trainers have qualifications/ezperience just for puppy classes which just show you how to teach basic commands. You need a behaviourist that you have chosen on recommendations and breed expertise.

Could you answer these for me please?
1. what food do you feed him?
2. how old is he?
3 what breeds have been bred into him? (you would treat a terrier differently to a spaniel for example so its quite important)
4. how often do you walk him?
5. what rules does he have in the house? (is he allowed full run of the house, allowed on the settee/bed etc)

First things you can do for now is get a halti or dogmatic, so you have got full control of him when on walks.

You need to understand his behaviour so you can determine the best method to overcome his dog-reactions, this is where a behaviourist comes in.

You need to email the moderator to get the post moved to the behaviour section.


----------

